# Anyone play games with their goats?



## Shepherd in training (May 22, 2011)

I discovered a new game this morning.  My two baby goats (sable saanen - 3 mos, alpine/saanen -2 mos) like to chase after me when I run.  I hide and they try to find me.  I'm going to run the fire trail near my house tomorrow and bring them along (they are lead trained).  Not sure how this will work out, could just end up with a nice long walk together. But that's ok, too.

So, does anyone out there find they have goat games they play with their furred friends?

Thanks,
C.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 23, 2011)

Shepherd in training said:
			
		

> I discovered a new game this morning.  My two baby goats (sable saanen - 3 mos, alpine/saanen -2 mos) like to chase after me when I run.  I hide and they try to find me.  I'm going to run the fire trail near my house tomorrow and bring them along (they are lead trained).  Not sure how this will work out, could just end up with a nice long walk together. But that's ok, too.
> 
> So, does anyone out there find they have goat games they play with their furred friends?
> 
> ...


I do!   I have a Boer baby named Dutches..I will go up to her from the front, lean over and rub the top of her hind legs as fast as I can.  then I jump back and either hop up or run a little ..  when I do that, she'll  bounce up in the air , turn sideways and bounce to me..or she'll run .  it is SOOO cute! she does it every time!  

and then when she climbs up on the shelter we made for them, she'll come to the end and I'll duck under it and she'll look for me and when i pop up, she'll back up, and put her head down.. then I'll tap her head and we do it again.  I have a ton of fun with her.    she's my little buddy!


----------



## Roll farms (May 24, 2011)

I like to play a game called, "just kiddin'" w/ mine.

I'll see they're wayyyyy off in the back of the pasture and I'll yell, "Baaabieeees" to them.  They assume it must be feeding time and come a runnin'.  There is NOTHING more hilarious than watching a huge, fat boer doe try to run / be the first one to the barn....while the skinnier, faster dairy does beat them easily, big ears flapping in the wind.

Then they get there, realize I am not in fact standing there w/ the hay / feed scoop at the ready...I say, "Just kiddin', it's not feeding time." and they give me dirty looks and go back to grazing.

(Sometimes you do have to give them a little bit, just so they'll keep playing 'the game'...)

I also usually start jogging when I get near the kid pen, just so I can watch their acrobatics / flying / etc.  They love to outdo me.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 24, 2011)

LMAO, Roll!! 
"Just kiddin', it's not feeding time."
SO MEAN!! And totally hilarious. Must try.


----------



## Roll farms (May 24, 2011)

I should really videotape that game and post it...too bad it's supposed to rain the next 4 days...heaven forbid they get their little precious goatie selves wet....


----------



## freemotion (May 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I should really videotape that game and post it...too bad it's supposed to rain the next 4 days...heaven forbid they get their little precious goatie selves wet....


I would love to see that!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jun 19, 2011)

Me and my Isabelle play king of the mountain i.e she will jump up on  a log or barrel or dog house and I push her off, Isabelle will of course not be out done and always jumps right back up...some times this also involves running around the "mountain" in circles and can go on for awhile  (trust me, its a riot  )

I also play hide and seek and "run around like were nutz" with 
her... 

(somehow playing with the goats always brings out my silly little kid self, its hard not to have fun with a critter that is just plain gaga for ya  )


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 20, 2011)

> heaven forbid they get their little precious goatie selves wet


Isn't that the truth!  My goats act as if hot acid is being dropped from the heavens and they are going to die.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## tg (Jul 10, 2011)

> heaven forbid they get their little precious goatie selves wet


Is it weird that one of mine likes to swim then? We have three 7month old "supposedly" fainting goats (who don't faint, lol) and the one who wasn't a twin, LOVES to wade into the lake up to about mid-way up his sides! (Belly fully submerged, back isn't.) The other two have always ignored him, so I think he has decided that he is a dog, or a person, not sure exactly! We go for hikes - up to 6 people, 2 dogs and the 3 goats, to the lake behind our house every few days.... good times. 

(As soon as I can post pics, I will. Its pretty funny to see a swimming goat while the brothers look on like he's insane!)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 13, 2011)

tg said:
			
		

> > heaven forbid they get their little precious goatie selves wet
> 
> 
> Is it weird that one of mine likes to swim then? We have three 7month old "supposedly" fainting goats (who don't faint, lol) and the one who wasn't a twin, LOVES to wade into the lake up to about mid-way up his sides! (Belly fully submerged, back isn't.) The other two have always ignored him, so I think he has decided that he is a dog, or a person, not sure exactly! We go for hikes - up to 6 people, 2 dogs and the 3 goats, to the lake behind our house every few days.... good times.
> ...


That is a little weird-maybe he didn't get the memo.  Our doe Sunny didn't like baths but she LOVED being blow dried!

My kids play with the goats on their little jungle gym.  Our new little ones especially like to run up the ladder/steps and will shimmy down the slide after the boys.


----------



## genuck (Jul 17, 2011)

My little Nibbler has a game he likes to play with me. Everytime I open the car door he flies in and over to the other seat, then into the back seat and then into the hatch, and back and forth away from me until he finds a treat or I can grab a leg. Not sure what he calls it other than fun!


----------

